# Some photos



## Adrienne1 (Feb 2, 2008)

I was just speaking with Dr Smoke, and he advised me that one particular competitor (not mentioning any names . . .   ) in VA is having a tough time, as it is so balmy there today.  So sad . . . thank goodness for the Southern Comfort category . . .
Here are some photos for my new friends in VA.  Hoping to help you cool off, Mr & Mrs WildFireEric   

<center>
<a href="http://i100.photobucket.com/albums/m1/Adrienne_042/P2020038.jpg" target="_blank"> the back yard
[img]http://www.bbq-4-u.com/attachments/photobucket/img_139433_0_012cb3995cf0d1fbe44af4820498ea34.jpg</a>
<a href="http://i100.photobucket.com/albums/m1/Adrienne_042/P2020039.jpg" target="_blank">another shot 






</a>
<a href="http://i100.photobucket.com/albums/m1/Adrienne_042/P2020040.jpg" target="_blank">our trailer and pig cooker 





</a>
<a href="http://i100.photobucket.com/albums/m1/Adrienne_042/P2020043.jpg" target="_blank">poor snow covered Porky 





</a>



<a href="http://i100.photobucket.com/albums/m1/Adrienne_042/P2020044.jpg" target="_blank"> . . . Well, let's grab a beer and get started 





</a>
<a href="http://i100.photobucket.com/albums/m1/Adrienne_042/P2020045.jpg" target="_blank">. . . .mmmmmmm good cold Canadian beer . . . .





</a>
<a href="http://i100.photobucket.com/albums/m1/Adrienne_042/P2020046.jpg" target="_blank">little penguins keeping an eye on the suds





</a>
<a href="http://i100.photobucket.com/albums/m1/Adrienne_042/P2020047.jpg" target="_blank">the wine is chilling nicely . . .





</a>



</center>[/img]

Tonight's forecast:
CLOUDY WITH 60 PERCENT CHANCE OF FLURRIES. RISK OF FREEZING DRIZZLE LATE THIS EVENING AND OVERNIGHT. LOW MINUS 6.


----------



## Bruce B (Feb 2, 2008)

My kinda girl.....


----------



## atruckerswife (Feb 2, 2008)

Looks great Adriene, but I don't see the rum.


----------



## Adrienne1 (Feb 2, 2008)

atruckerswife said:
			
		

> Looks great Adriene, but I don't see the rum.



 :roll: um . . . me and rum have a bit of a history . . .

I did, however, have my tequila for breakfast, some wine for lunch, and you can clearly see that I'm having beer at tea time . . .

I've heard it referred to as a drinking problem.  I just don't see the problem! 

Who knows what the evening will bring . . .


----------



## Captain Morgan (Feb 2, 2008)

lol, love the pic of the beers cooling in the snow on TOP of the cooler!


----------



## Unity (Feb 2, 2008)

Adrienne said:
			
		

> . . . .mmmmmmm good cold Canadian beer . . . .








Never knew till now that PBR is brewed in Canada (too).  By Sleeman, which is now owned by Sapporo. 

--John
(Sapporo was pretty good beer when I was in Japan 40+ yrs ago, better than Asahi, but I preferred Kirin.)


----------



## Woodman1 (Feb 3, 2008)

Bruce B said:
			
		

> My kinda girl.....




By that you mean, "she's a man?"


----------



## wittdog (Feb 3, 2008)

Nice Pics and good luck.


----------



## Adrienne1 (Feb 3, 2008)

Thanks, Dave.  I was just out checking the pit temps in my pj's.  My neighbors must wonder about me . . . 

I wish you good luck in return!


----------



## wittdog (Feb 3, 2008)

Adrienne said:
			
		

> Thanks, Dave.  I was just out checking the pit temps in my pj's.  My neighbors must wonder about me . . .
> 
> I wish you good luck in return!


Mine wonder about me as well


----------

